# So glad I run sponge filters on all my tanks



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Last week the family and I went on a vacation, the night before we left I did all my normal maintenance on my tanks feed everyone well for a few days before we left. I knew the fish would be fine while we where gone (6 days) with out food and with all the lights on timers I didn't foresee any issues. But Sat morning we got a phone call from a friend that out area got hit by some massive thunder storms and our house had llost power. 

So the power went out Sat morning around 8:30am and I knew we wouldn't be home until Sunday at 7pm. My wife asked about the fish (and lizards) and if they would be okay with out power. All but 1 of my tanks have sponge filters. I have HOB on a few but I also keep a sponge in the tank as a back up. Even without power the sponge will still be doing it's job filtering the toxins out of the water, while not as effective it will be working. 

So we got home Sunday evening still no power in the house, I checked on everyone and everyone was doing fine the fish where a little stressed but not bad. So that was all good news and even better news is the power came back on after about 20 mins. I should have tested the water to make sure ammonia wasn't getting high but I just did 50% water changes on every tank. Everyone made it just fine I did lose one guppy fry (3 months old) but I think that wasn't related to the vacation or power outage. 


I feel sure a major factor in the fish doing so well was the sponge filters. I will be putting a sponge into my last tank this week so everyone has one.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hey,how lucky was that !!!


----------

